# Mobile phone plans?



## TheInternational (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello! 

I'm hoping this topic is placed in the correct section! I'm moving to Australia from the states to attend university (and hopefully, one day gain PR status) and would like to know how I should go about getting a mobile phone and plan. I have a few questions in mind:

-I know that Virgin Mobile offers pre-paid service, but would it be more economical to go through a company like Telstra? 
-Would I even be able to qualify for a real (non pre-paid) plan since I won't have any credit history in AU?
-Would you advise buying a GSM phone? 
-Lastly, could I buy the mobile phone before I move so that when I arrive in the country everything will be set up?

I'd like to get everything in order before I move in Feb, so am trying to plan early!

Thank you in advance!
-Chelsea


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I was able to get a plan deal as I had a Visa to show I would be in the country for the duration. So you don't have to go for the pre-paid option.
Optus has great deals for calling overseas you may want to look into. Personally I think they are better than Telstra. I however live in the country and Telstra was my only option. 
I wouldn't bring a phone with you as over here phones aren't unlocked - so you can't put a Telstra sim in an optus phone (unless this has changed since I first came).
I think you are best waiting until you get here, by all means look at the best deals online and coverage for your destination. You need ID when getting a phone so make sure you take your passport - even for pre pay.


----------



## prepaidplans (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep you do need an ID and you can buy your prepaid sim from thousands of places around the country. Starting with prepaid means you can easily change whenever you like. 

Couple of things to consider are what your friends will be using here. If they are on a plan that offers free calls to members eg Virgin then it be useful to also go with this plan, particularly if most of your calls are to them.

One other thing to consider are international calls rates back home. Prices vary greatly on call rates so you might want to consider a plan that has good oseas rates if you are planning on using your phone this way.


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

If your own phone is unlocked it will take any australian sim card.As stated you will need good ID to get a sim card here and you should be able to get an account if you have an address with proof you live there.
Personally ,I think Telstra give the best deals and they certainly have the best coverage ,about 99%.I also know through experience that they are the best at sorting problems out.
If you are plan to travel ,a telstra sim card and 3G phone will give you the maximum coverage. 3G phones will work up to about 200 klms from some phone towers (claimed by telstra) but 40-50 is usual.


----------

